# Kabuto



## Jumper John (Jun 21, 2020)

I had been having chronic leakage problems at the front end loader hydraulic manafold quick disconnect for our Kubota BX23S. The design of the quick disconnect uses two alignment pins (removed and shown in picture) attached to the front end loader part of the disconnect that line up with two holes in the tractor portion of the disconnect. The pins and holes are on the left side of the disconnect. The right side of the disconnect uses a rotating clamp arm that when moved to the connect position slides under a mateing boss on the tractor side of the disconnect and pulls the two sides of the disconnect together and mates the male and female parts of the four hydraulic hoses. Close examination showed that this design caused uneven clamping forces on the disconnect with more clamping force on the clamp arm side than on the alignment pins side. 

To address this I first removed the alignment pins and using a 9/16 bit drilled out the threads. I then used a 9/16 - 18 fine thread tap to tap threads into the alignment pins holes on the tractor side of the disconnect. Next I bought two 2 inch long 9/16 -18 fine thread bolts to use in place of the alignment pins. You will need lock washers for the bolts. The head of the bolts has to be ground down to fit into a 19 mm socket due to the restricted space where the old alignment pins were. To assemble, slide the bolts into the holes where the old alignment pins threads were drilled out, position the upper part of the disconnect into place, engage some of the bolts threads into the newly threaded holes in the lower part of the disconnect, and begin moving the clamp handle into place to start clamping down the right side. Begin to tighten the bolts more as the clamp is moved into place. The end result is the clamp in the fully down position and the two bolts tight enough to collapse the bolt lock washers. This results in a good tight connection with equal pressure on both sides of the connection.

Since making this modification I have had zero leakage. If you have one of these Kubota tractor that use this design for the quick disconnect probably also have seepage or dripping. Try this out for a sure fix .


----------

